
Miami Frustrated with FPL After Hurricane Irma - jseliger
http://www.miaminewtimes.com/news/miami-frustrated-with-fpl-after-hurricane-irma-9666311
======
jseliger
Notable:

 _FPL 's lobbying wing has fought hard against letting Floridians power their
own homes with solar panels. Thanks to power-company rules, it's impossible
across Florida to simply buy a solar panel and power your individual home with
it. You are instead legally mandated to connect your panels to your local
electric grid._

 _More egregious, FPL mandates that if the power goes out, your solar-power
system must power down along with the rest of the grid, robbing potentially
needy people of power during major outages._

